# Knowledge vs Wisdom



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2013)

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit, Wisdom is knowing it does not belong in a fruit salad.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2013)

Says the fruity Admin.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 1, 2013)

Says my tag line for months now.  I know I should have trade marked it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Fruity PB doesn't really rhyme though.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Fruity PB doesn't really rhyme though.



Either does "Cunty Faggot" but we still have justin beiber.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 2, 2013)

pardus said:


> Either does "Cunty Faggot" but we still have justin beiber.


 
and nickleback


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 2, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit, Wisdom is knowing it does not belong in a fruit salad.


 
That's some deep shit there Sun Tzu. Did you come up with that while gazing deeply into your belly button?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 4, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> That's some deep shit there Sun Tzu. Did you come up with that while gazing deeply into your belly button?


Hey!  Don't hate, I love navel gazing!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wisdom, is knowledge rightly applied.

Without wisdom, knowledge is more stupid than ignorance.

Back to my wee cave here in The Valley.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2013)

It is better to keep one's mouth shut and let others assume one's ignorance, than to open one's mouth and confirm it.


says the dumbass who constantly confirms lack of knowledge and wisdom...  Here, hold my beer and watch this post on the board, it's gonna be epic....  not.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 4, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Hey!  Don't hate, I love navel gazing!



Welllllllllll you are an int analyst :-"


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 5, 2013)

Ancora Imparo ~ Michelangelo in his 80's

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 5, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Ancora Imparo ~ Michelangelo in his 80's
> 
> LL


 

Yeah, what she said.  'cept you cain't learn me nuthin, bless my pea pickin little heart, ain't that nice?  (doess this constitute multiple cross thread points?)


----------



## Jettie (Aug 8, 2013)

Old friends is always best, less'n you can find a new one to make an old one out of. Jesse Orne Hewitt


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Either does "Cunty Faggot" but we still have justin beiber.





x SF med said:


> and nickleback


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 9, 2013)

Knowledge is not touching a hot stove,Wisdom is not doing it again.


----------



## pardus (Aug 9, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> Knowledge is not touching a hot stove,Wisdom is not doing it again.



Knowledge is knowing when to not post, wisdom is not posting retard shit all the time.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 9, 2013)

Knowledge is learned.
Wisdom is earned.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Knowledge is knowing PB's post sucked, wisdom would've been not reading this thread.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

Knowledge is tin, Wisdom is platinum.
Knowledge is Nadura, Wisdom is The Glenlivet Signature 35.
Knowledge is mortars, Wisdom is JDAMs.

Need I continue?


----------



## Rapid (Aug 10, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Fruity PB doesn't really rhyme though.



"Fruity PB" does sound like some kind of girly 'fruity' 'beer' though.


----------

